
Ask HN: Why is comment throttling so aggressive? - neuterlize
I wrote five comments (well, it was five at the time) on the NN discussion ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15754287 )<p>All comments were relevant, on point and upvoted. Then a submitted a sixth and I get the &quot;you are submitting too fast&quot; slap in the face.<p>Why is comment throttling <i>so</i> aggressive on Hacker News?<p>Shouldn&#x27;t the throttle at least take into consideration the quality of the comments (using upvoted as a proxy) instead of killing the discussion?<p>And what&#x27;s with the unreasonable length of the ban? It takes hours before you can start commenting again, which is totally unreasonable.
======
mtmail
Your account is 1 day old. I'm sure that's a factor. Having a comment karma of
50 on the first day is rare (congrats of course). Best if you email
hn@ycombinator.com (the admins of this forum).

